# Overnight at Dover



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi. I'm planning on going over to France via Dover just before Easter and wondered if anyone has recent experience of overnighting at Dover, either on the front or at the Ferry port that they could share with me. Specifically any new parking restrictions or other problems please?
Thanks


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Short Stick

Why not go over and park in the Calais dock car park having got the crossing out of the way? Hundreds of us do this.

Ron


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi short-stick,

You can park for free on the 'front' outside the Dover Harbour Board offices overnight up to 9am. You will find the spaces at the east end toward the old hoverport terminal.

regards
Carl


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks carlmt, just what I need...

OB1, We will arrive too late at night for a cheap ferry so best option is one first thing next morning, otherwise I would do just as you said...

Us northerners have a 5 or 6 hr drive just to get to Dover!!
Why don't they extend the eurotunnel vehicle train up to Manchester or Birmingham for one or 2 trains, they would make a killing!!
Yes I know it's different track guage and customs/security wouldn't work, but hey, wouldn't it be a good idea...


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

See what you mean short-stick. Trouble with me is that I would be frightened of missing the ferry if I had to get up that early in the morning!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Marine Parade in Dover . . you'll find several motorhomes park there overnight ready for the ferry, free between 6pm & 9am then only a £1 for parking ticket
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2206


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Usually not a problem for me to be awake, whereas swmbo would just stop in bed until we board the ferry if possible/sensible and in fact would want to stop there for the entire trip!!
Do they do seatbelts that work in bed???


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*overnight at dover*

we always stay on the aire at canterbury half an hour away from the port


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I was just going to ask the same question. We're leaving on the 11th April 9.30 ferry so this will be great


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, please could any one tell me where are you aloud to park on the Calais docks. We will be arriving about 3.25a.m and don't want to be driving around looking for somewhere to park for a short while. :?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

See attached. Sorry about the small size. 
SatNav coordinates read 50.96770 N 1.86900 E.

Ron


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi WendyandJohn

as you enter the Calis port go out on deck and look to your right, you will see the aire right next to the beach, if you turn right out of the port head towards the town centre and you will pick up the square blue signs with a motorhome symbol. Don t worry about looking for a machine its a bloke who comes around at 1900 hrs ish ( unless its changed) 

The aire at Canterbury is quite good if you come that way but gates to go in are locked at 10pm allthough you can come out any time, its nice and peacefull now the ***** with the merc van has gone.

Bonne voyage
Jon


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jon

WendyandJohn were asking directions for the Calais DOCK parking, not the aire. They will see that on their left as they leave the ferry and will not need to grope around in the dark.

Ron


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Finding Calais dock parking can be tricky in the dark.

The main E15 theoretically starts within the docks!

After you pass through the customs/immigration sheds DO NOT go onto the E15 but take a left hook (I think signed Centre Ville).

It takes you to a little roundabout at the junction of Av du Commandant Cousteau and Rue du Nord.
Take the third exit which is the continuation of Cousteau.
Go around the huge roundabout underneath the dual carriageway.
Take the last exit just before going back under the E15.
Over a mini roundabout and into the parking, which is sort of a one-way system.
Park near the entrance, by the bushes if there is space there.
It is free.

Although the map shows a small roundabout with what seems to be direct access from the port, we didn't find that route. Perhaps it is only accessible when arriving off the E15.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

OK folkes, seeing as the original Q seems to have been answered;
Could I possibly hi-jack this thread?:

Same question, but for Folkestone, ready for an early morning chunnel.
I've checked the campsite DB and found 4 'proper' sites, but anyone know of an overnight parking place as close as poss to the terminal?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## 117442 (Oct 14, 2008)

Drive off the ferry, just out of the exit, and then back in at the departure entrance, you'll see plenty of vans there as you pass by. When you want to leave, just follow the exit signs.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Passants,

You can stop o/n at Maidstone services just off the M20, however i THINK they charge...... I usually stop on there on the way down/back up from Dover for a 'leg stretch' and latte to go.....

(note to self - must remember to buy mug with lid for coffee whilst driving - we do have a motorhome with kettle...USE IT 8O 8O ).

Sorry 'bout that :? 
carl


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

If you are booked for an early tunnel crossing just go through late evening, never been turned back or asked for more money, they are happy to get rid so they have more room the next day for comuters. 

Once over there head for Cite Europe they have dedicated parking for around 50 vans and are happy for people to over night, you will find someone there already and it is easy to spot as you drive around Cite Europe keeping the main building on your right and the parking is on your left, or of course the other way around (but we never seem to come in that way). 

If for some reason you are offered a really early crossing time that you don't want, along with your original time then just click for the original and spend the night in their coach park which we have also done a couple of times, very quiet there on the whole, August was busier with school coaches arriving with hoards of the dear ones needing to relieve them selves or a nicotine fix. 

Its alot easier than you will imagine. 

Mandy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

WendyandJohn

I've sent you a Private Message.

Ron


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Folkestone*

For the Tunnel you can park overnight on Military Road in Hythe it is 10 minutes from the Tunnel check in. We did this last September and all was fine....several motorhomes overnighting.

For Calais we parked for free on the dockside....follow the Aire signs but go past it (on your left), over the small bridge and turn right into huge car park. Loads of motorhomes there, again last September.


----------

